# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  instalacion invernaderos

## chili

Buenas tardes: 
Deseo me puedan hacer llegar información de instalación de invernaderos. Hay una proyección de 2.5 has y tal vez puedan compartir experiencias u otros conocimientos. 
Muy agradecida de antemano. 
Saludos.Temas similares: Invernaderos informaciom invernaderos ,para cultivos de flores ,camarones ,secadores solares etc diseño constrcuucion de viveros e invernaderos Invernaderos Viveros Invernaderos - Agricultura Intensiva

----------


## rob3020

Hola mucho gusto soy Roberto,tengo un contacto que posee 5 invernaderos de regular tamaño, en que zona en que zona la piensas poner? a que altitud? que producto?

----------


## Fernando Aragón

Hola.
para la instalacion de un invernadero, debes tener en cuenta varios aspectos, por ej. msnm, zona, cultivos, tipo de invernadero (diseño) etc. un punto importante es el Plastico Agrofilm a usar, hoy en dia ya se dejo de usar los plasticos con aditivo de Nikel, el cual protege contra la corrosion por apliaccion de azufre y otros, ya se esta utilizando plasticos aditivados con Halls. Ademas debes de identificar el calibre del plastico puede ser ca. 6, 8 o 10. o 150, 200, 250 micras. ojo, no el mas grueso siempre es el mejor, cada uno tiene un uso adecuado.
Si necesitas mayos detalle de los plasticos, puedes contactarte con mi persona.
saludos
Fernando Aragón
e-mail: feraragon24@hotmail.com
cel: 958330183

----------

golcito18

----------


## AgriNorteySur

Hola, ofrecemos trampas para invernaderos. Son trampas amarillas con pegante que no se seca, son reusables y listas para cologar. Tienen medida de 40x25cm. El uso es para colgar en el invernadero entre las plantas o en campo, para accion de control supervisando presencia y/o poblacion de insectos daninos como polillas, afidos, moscas blancas, mosca de la fruta, la Tuta polilla de tomate, y mas.  
Ofrecemos las trampas por paquete de 10, los dos lados con pegante que no se sale. Recibimos buenos comentarios de su calidad. Aca es foto de sus capturas. Tambien ofrecemos la trampa Delta que es efectivo para muchos insectos, moscas y polillas, tambien se puede utilizarla con cebo feremona. Es efectiva atrapando moscas caseras. 
Por cualquier consulta llame a escriba a  990941413 , christian@agrinorteysur.com  Trampa_amarilla_con_capturas_en_campo.jpgTrampa_con_Capturas_en_campo_tomate_sm.jpgtramp_delta_base_con_capturas_sm.jpg

----------

